# Tutorial Video: Using CC01, 07, 11



## dog1978 (Aug 6, 2017)

Very often I get the question how I use the following controllers in orchestral music or mockups: 
CC01 Modulation 
CC07 Volume 
CC11 Expression 

In this video I show, how I use the different controllers, what‘s my hardware-controller, what happens in my template and how you can use Velocity. I show examples with LASS (audiobro) and Cinebrass (Cinesamples)

English:


German:


----------



## dog1978 (Aug 13, 2017)

New tutorials

English:


German:


----------

